# Converting rear to split duals



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm probably the exception but for 12 years I have been very happy with the single sided dual exhaust. It gave it a little European flair. When I got my car back on the road after the rebuilt differential I've been driving it and been irritated by how loud it is. I run Borla XS Pro mufflers in the '04 position which are considered to be one of the quietest performance mufflers but it's still too loud. I made things louder last year when I put on my Mamo 220 heads and a longer duration cam with a fairly high overlap. The exhaust port is obviously where the sound comes from and with the exhaust valve open longer it lets more noise out. The bigger cubes add to it. When I leave a traffic light it sounds like I'm going full John Force and trying to race everyone.

I've liked my custom designed collectors, X pipe placement and the noted mufflers as far as street performance. The only logical answer was to add more sound deadening but with the aforementioned components the only place to add sound deadening is back in the '05-'06 muffler position. To do that I needed the passenger side cut out with PFYC inserts to trim them out. It is a PITA to get the cut to fit the inserts but i got it done and then attached them with epoxy bumper repair. I'm going to have the current pipes cut off past the mid-mounted Borlas and 30° mandrel bend Pypes' tubes, adding DynoMax race bullets and IMHO some pretty cool staggered dual tips when they get here this week. The ones I'm getting are going to be flat black powder coated though unlike the picture. It should look good and hopefully at least tame the beast a little.


Inserts in waiting for more parts










New tips will be flat black powder coated but like these


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Got the tips today and Dynomax mufflers the other day. I'll be taking it in tomorrow for install and can't wait. The Redtail Performance tips are really nice and heavy. I've never seen a black tip on a car yet but it looked great when I held them up on mine.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice man! Looking forward to seeing them on the goat


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a crappy cell pix and vid. I was going to take a picture under the car when it was up in the air but I forgot my cell at home after getting up early from a late night out. It's amazing that in 15 years I've gone from leaving home with the land line phone on the desk and no way to get a hold of me to panic when I don't have my phone with me now.

The system is mostly off the shelf Pypes stuff. It's built with 16" Pypes 3" collector adapter > 3" to 2.5" reducers > 2.5" Pypes narrow X pipe > Borla Pro XS > Pypes 30° SS mandrel bent pipes > 12" Dynomax bullets > 2.5" short custom pipes with a slight bend > Redtail black powder coat tips. It's a really nice straight shot now. The installer also welded a small crack up where I had flanges put put my SLP headers. 










Youtube


----------

